# black water



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

has anybody tried black water expert 
how long does it last
how do your p's act with darker water
how dark does the water get


----------



## notoriouslyKEN (Jul 31, 2003)

i've tried it, it starts as a brownish tint to the water which looks pretty cool then fades with time, in part i think to the carbon in my filter. After a water change it is barely noticeable if at all. I didn't really notice a difference in the behavior of my rhom with it in vs. with it out. It ends up being expensive over time as well.


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

well i searched and found this 
Description: Kent Black Water Expert simulates water conditions in natural tropical waters. It encourages spawning and aids the hatching process. Black Water Expert improves color and vigor of fish and reduces stress. Its naturally chelated iron, vitamins and other organic compounds accelerate cell division and stimulate root systems in plants, providing for luxurious green plant growth, yet it does not cause unsightly algae growth. Black Water Expert is similar in composition to rich soil in a bottle. Addition to an aquarium tints the water a light brown or yellow color, creating conditions much like those found in the Amazon region of South America. Kent Black Water Expert is excellent for Discus, Tetras, Angelfish, Barbs, Gouramis and all other soft water fish.

Directions: Add 1 teaspoon (1 capful or 5 ml) per 10 gallons of tank capacity every week and after every water change. For breeding, or very hard water use 2 teaspoons (2 capfuls or 10 ml) per 10 gallons tank capacity every week. Use small amounts such as 1 teaspoon per 50 gallons of capacity, even in aquariums that you don't want to tint the water, to aid plant growth.

Considerations for use: If using reverse osmosis, deionized or distilled water, first use Kent R/O Right to replace major and minor elements removed during purification process and create artificial river water. If using tap water, or after making artificial water with R/O Right, use Discus Essential or Freshwater Essential as appropriate, to restore trace minerals lost due to carbon, resin and other filtration, and absorbed by fish and plants.

Adjust pH separately, and use R/O Right to increase total dissolved solids (i.e. GH), if required. Kent pH STABLE will increase alkalinity (i.e. KH) and help maintain a stable pH. Kent pH CONTROL MINUS or TRUE pH MINUS will lower pH, if needed.

Kent Black Water Expert is strong. It will color the water a yellow or light brownish color. It is recommended that you suspend carbon and resin filtration during use, as they may remove the product. Black Water Expert should be used simultaneously with Freshwater Essential or Discus Essential to provide needed trace minerals periodically.

If your aquarium has live plants, they will benefit greatly from the use of Kent Black Water Expert in addition to Kent Freshwater Plant Supplement which will provide heavy iron and plant specific trace minerals. Plants also require strong lighting of proper spectrum and abundant carbon dioxide in the system. Kent Freshwater Plant Supplement will provide the minerals for lush green plants in established aquariums. In new aquariums or those with few or no fish, plants may need some additional nitrates and phosphates. If so, use a fertilizer in combination with Black Water Expert and Kent Freshwater Plant Supplement, but go very slowly on the fertilizer because overuse of the fertilizer will encourage unwanted algae growth.

Contents: Deionized water, naturally derived humins and tannins , vitamins B2, B6, B12, pantothenol, biotin, and preservatives.


----------

